# Calibretto's For Sale Thread



## Calibretto

*I only accept Paypal and will only ship to U.S. addresses.*

*Linksys WRT54GL Wireless Router with DD-WRT Pre-Installed! - $35 shipped*





*D-Link DI-624 Wireless Router - $10 shipped*

Everything works fine on it except for the wireless. The wireless radio stopped working for some reason. It might be fixable, but I just didn't bother and bought a new router.


----------



## ScottALot

Do those CM R4s have LEDs?


----------



## Calibretto

ScottALot said:


> Do those CM R4s have LEDs?



No


----------



## Calibretto

Bump.

There's a lot of stuff here, guys. Still have it all. If you think something's too expensive, make me an offer.


----------



## ScottALot

Is the CD drive this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...204&cm_re=ASUS_24X_DVD-_-27-135-204-_-Product ?


----------



## PohTayToez

Definitely some good prices.  I might be looking to pick up some or all of those hard drives, but I don't have the spare cash at the moment.  Do you know if the external drive is SATA or IDE?


----------



## ganzey

damn good price on 320gb hdd


----------



## bkribbs

ganzey said:


> damn good price on 320gb hdd



Sure is. I would be interested in it if my computer was SATA. Just spent 85 bucks for the same HDD, just fricking IDE.


----------



## linkin

Are those coolermasters R4's? with LED's? I have one, they are nice and quiet.


----------



## ganzey

ScottALot said:


> Do those CM R4s have LEDs?





Calibretto said:


> No





linkin said:


> Are those coolermasters R4's? with LED's? I have one, they are nice and quiet.


----------



## Calibretto

ScottALot said:


> Is the CD drive this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...204&cm_re=ASUS_24X_DVD-_-27-135-204-_-Product ?



Yes.



PohTayToez said:


> Do you know if the external drive is SATA or IDE?



It's SATA.



linkin said:


> Are those coolermasters R4's? with LED's? I have one, they are nice and quiet.



No LEDs.


----------



## Calibretto

If I don't get any bites on these within the next couple of days, I'm going to start listing them on eBay. So, if you're going to buy something, do it now!


----------



## Aastii

Calibretto said:


> If I don't get any bites on these within the next couple of days, I'm going to start listing them on eBay. So, if you're going to buy something, do it now!



pm'ed and bump


----------



## ScottALot

I may be interested in the fans, but I'm not going to send a PM yet because I need to get my money into the PayPal account first...


----------



## Calibretto

Alright, I've started to put some of this stuff on eBay, so if you want anything, this is your last chance.


----------



## JlCollins005

if you still have the dvd drive ill take it shoot me a pm with your paypal


----------



## 87dtna

PM sent!


----------



## Calibretto

*Bump*

I'm slacking on putting some of this stuff on eBay. I updated the list, so what you see in the list is still available!

I'll also be adding a 750GB HDD after I take a photo with my name on it and such. Stay tuned.


----------



## ScottALot

I'm still working on money for the fans... I just need to get some time to get the money in the bank.


----------



## Calibretto

*Added a 750GB HDD!*


----------



## Calibretto

*Bump*

I still have everything listed. Sadly, the photos went kaput, so if you're interested in something and want a photo just let me know.


----------



## Twist86

Try using Imagebam.com the hoster is pretty good and wont remove any copyright claims without looking first. (requires proof from idiots that report for fun)


----------



## Calibretto

*Bump*

I updated the list with the stuff I still have. Lowered prices too! Everything must go!


----------



## bkribbs

Just fyi, pics are down for me.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Is that 40GB drive laptop or desktop? If it's laptop I'm interested and will take it.


----------



## Calibretto

bkribbs said:


> Just fyi, pics are down for me.


Yeah, I know. If anyone wants pics badly, then I'll quickly take a snapshot for you.



voyagerfan99 said:


> Is that 40GB drive laptop or desktop? If it's laptop I'm interested and will take it.


It's desktop


----------



## Calibretto

Rock-bottom prices here, people. I want to get rid of this stuff...


----------



## Calibretto

*Bump*

Added new stuff and updated photos! See original post.


----------



## Benny Boy

that top pic just an enclosure?


----------



## Calibretto

Benny Boy said:


> that top pic just an enclosure?


Nope. It's got a hard drive in it. 120GB.


----------



## Benny Boy

gonna pm ya.


----------



## Calibretto

*Bump*

Updated with some new stuff!


----------



## Dystopia

Got a cheap wireless mouse you can throw in with that keyboard?


----------



## Calibretto

31!m!n80r said:


> Got a cheap wireless mouse you can throw in with that keyboard?



Nope, sorry


----------



## Calibretto

*BUMP*

Added a Logitech VX Revolution! See original post.


----------



## bkribbs

That keyboard isn't backlit is it?


----------



## Calibretto

bkribbs said:


> That keyboard isn't backlit is it?



No, it just has a red backing behind the keys. Adds a nice touch, though.


----------



## Calibretto

*BUMP*

Lowered prices on some items! Added a HDD too!


----------



## dave1701

PM semt


----------



## Calibretto

*Bump*

Added a black Xbox 360 wireless controller! These are low prices, people!


----------



## Calibretto

Last call before I start putting this stuff in eBay! These are seriously good prices, people.


----------



## wolfeking

PM'd


----------



## ganzey

is that the mouse that has the ball bearing scroll wheel that just keeps on going? if it is ill take it


----------



## dellxps420

still got the 360 pad will that work on the pc you got the adapter ? willl you post to uk


----------



## Calibretto

ganzey said:


> is that the mouse that has the ball bearing scroll wheel that just keeps on going? if it is ill take it



It is, but it's already been taken 



dellxps420 said:


> still got the 360 pad will that work on the pc you got the adapter ? willl you post to uk



Forgot to mention it, but I only ship to U.S. addresses. Sorry.


----------



## dellxps420

Calibretto said:


> It is, but it's already been taken
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention it, but I only ship to U.S. addresses. Sorry.



 ok mate


----------

